# barrel saddles



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i like the round skirts with a saddle tree.i dont have a barrel saddle but i use a very lightweight trail saddle.it works just as well.i have a fabtron brand trail saddle.its a good all around saddle that i do barrel racing in.plus i can ride my gaited horses in it too!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Actually, from my research, there isn't much difference in a barrel saddle, and a regular saddle. Some barrel saddles have round skirts, others have square skirts. When I start, I will just use my lightweight Wintec saddle. It has two girths, and is if not lighter, the same style as barrel saddles I have seen. I think they just do that so they get more money, but a lightweight Wintec saddle is no different than a barrel saddle.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have two barrel saddles, one Billy Cook and another is an off brand that I use for my wider horse. As far as the skirt, I personally prefer round skirted. Not only does it look better, but it allows for movement in the hindquarter of the horse. For trees, that is really about your own personal preference.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> I have two barrel saddles, one Billy Cook and another is an off brand that I use for my wider horse. As far as the skirt, I personally prefer round skirted. Not only does it look better, but it allows for movement in the hindquarter of the horse. For trees, that is really about your own personal preference.


Jw, what brand is the off brand saddle? I'm looking for a barrel saddle for my wide mare. Everything is either way expensive or too narrow.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.willrogerssaddle.com/images/cactusfqb_1.jpg
This is my favorite. Its a Charmayne James


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

my saddle is a montana saddlery barrel saddle. Its light oil, with acorn tooling. Lime green ostrich seat, and lime green cantle wrap with silver. Gorgeous saddle, and its very durable for an off brand.

I prefer square skirts, and prefer a saddle with full qtr horse bars.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

dynamite. said:


> Jw, what brand is the off brand saddle? I'm looking for a barrel saddle for my wide mare. Everything is either way expensive or too narrow.


 
Uhm...I believe it is called Circle W. A knock off of Circle Y, although they are about the same quality. I'm not sure where you could possibly find one of these, because I bought it off a friend.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm really picky on my barrel saddles. I ride in a Premier but they are no longer being made... so once my saddle goes to the great leather maker in the sky... I'll be looking into either a Triple Creek or a Pozzi-Pro.
I've considered one of the new Martins with the adjustable riggings but dont know that I like the seat for me personally. But I do know that the leather is of very high quality.

In all honesty, you should be picky on the saddle you purchase. If you have friends who compete, ask to try their saddle. Do you like it? Does it throw you forward? Backward? 
In barrels you want a deep seat...not a saddle that's going to boost you up on your pelvis.

I personally prefer a half breed saddle. I like a cut out skirt because it allows more contact with the horse which allows clearer communication. 
Medium oil to dark oil...depends on tooling.
Weight doesnt matter to me...just as long as it fits my horse and it fits me.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Actually, from my research, there isn't much difference in a barrel saddle, and a regular saddle. Some barrel saddles have round skirts, others have square skirts. When I start, I will just use my lightweight Wintec saddle. It has two girths, and is if not lighter, the same style as barrel saddles I have seen. I think they just do that so they get more money, but a lightweight Wintec saddle is no different than a barrel saddle.


That is true for the lower end barrel saddles. 
That's why they are so inexpensive. 
In reality, a good barrel saddle is VERY different from any other type of saddle.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a Circle Y on Magic that I absolutely love, and it's over 15 years old (I bought it used, and asked Circle Y about the saddle when looking for a matching headstall; they said that by the serial number, it's 15+ years old) and still in great condition. On Tanner I have an American Saddlery saddle, and though I haven't gotten to ride her on barrels in it yet, I find it well-built and comfortable... and most important, it fit's her crazy-high withers!
Personally, I prefer a square skirt... round skirted saddles, to me, make the saddle look small, like you're putting a pony saddle on a draft horse.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah, okay. I guess It's good to stick with mine unless I seriously want to barrel all the time. But a few playdays here and there, and a few rodeos, I don't see a purpose. But if you are really into it, then getting a good one would be well worth your money.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I love my Martha Josey barrel saddle by Circle Y they are expensive (the brand new ones) but they are sooo worth it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a couple of barrel saddles for myself and also a few my boss uses at the stable. I have two Circle Y's and a Wintec that I absolutely adore, and my boss has all Circle Y's. I generally don't use my Wintec for competition however, I use it for starting and/or practicing because it is getting old and isn't in as good of shape as it used to be.


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

I barrel raced pretty seriously and quality saddle and fit was BEYOND important to me. After trying a few saddles on my muscle-y, high withered appendix I ended up with a Black Rhino with their About the Horse tree. They have shoulder flare which allowed my gelding to really stretch out and move. These saddles are relatively rare and pretty sought after. They are all custom. I bought mine used and theyre running about $1500-2000 used. Beautiful and amazing quality. NEVER sored up my always sore horse. Square skirted.

I also had a super nice Carl Ammerman barrel saddle with wide bars for my thick mare. BEAUTIFUL saddle with AMAZING quality. (I'm totally sold on Ammemans now...) I bought it used and sold it used for about $1500. Square skirted also.

Neither of these were the lightest barrel saddles on the market but I always figured that comfort and freedom of movement for horse and rider, along with quality, was FAR more important. If (max) 10lbs is important to you, lose the weight yourself. Most of us could probably stand to.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i personally like Billy cooks and circle y's the only real differance is that the horn is taller and skinnier but other then that the weight would be it


----------

